# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  any input as to funky little bars and lunch spots in any of those three islands would be much appreciated...I've been to all three islands, but it was a lifetime ago when I lived down there - so whtev

## MIke R

any input as to funky little bars and lunch spots in any of those three islands would be much appreciated...I've been to all three islands, but it was a lifetime ago when I lived down there - so whtever I know is very outdated

----------


## anne

On St.Kitts.......Mr.X's Shiggity Shack, Lion Rock Beach Bar, and at the very end of the peninsula is Turtle Beach Bar. The first two are @ Frigate Bay, Turtle Beach Bar is kind of a drive but scenic and the views towards Nevis are beautiful. We have been to Nevis many times and go over to visit St.Kitts for the day but never stayed overnight there.

----------


## MIke R

merci beau coup....

----------


## Petri

On St. Kitts, we had wonderful lunch at the Rawlins Plantation several years ago when our car broke down and we were waiting for the replacement there.

----------


## Steve_in_STL

Miker,

We stayed at The Golden Lemon on St. Kitts years ago.  I am not sure I would describe it as funky, but the food was outstanding at that time and the hotel is one of a kind. Check it out if you are near Dieppe Bay.  Black sand beach (not great, but not too many really good beaches on St. Kitts) adjacent to the hotel.

S.

----------

